# InkBird - No longer in business??



## dwdunlap (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a  IBT-6XS BBQ Bluetooth Thermometer  and really like it!  BUT...  I lost the charger cable and need a new one. Over the last two months I have sent 3 emails to InkBird "Support" (per their website) to order a new one with no response back. *ARE THEY OUT OF BUSINESS?* I've called three times and always get the same busy signal.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 16, 2021)

Read up here about inkbird... https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search/2093577/?q=inkbird&o=relevance

They are overseas. Their time may not jive with ours. You can Private message them here and probably get a quicker response

Boykjo


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 16, 2021)

why don't you pm them here? they're on everyday. 


 Inkbirdbbq


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 16, 2021)

Like Dan said. They are a site sponsor here and pretty active


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 16, 2021)

Pretty sure that is just a micro-usb cable.  Same cable fits my headphones and Inkbird 4xs.


----------



## dwdunlap (Jan 16, 2021)

I had a 4X too but sent it to my son when I bought the 6X. So, I don't have the 4X charger to compare.  However, as I remember, the two charge cables were different and not interchangeable. I have researched online for a cable to fit into the 6X but still not sure what it takes. The 6X has an odd plug-in that I have not found a match for.

That is why I tried to contact Inkbird (three times by their "support" email and three times by phone) to no avail and why I question now if they are still operating.  Two months and no contact makes me question if InkBird backs their users.

I plan to contact Amazon (the seller) in hopes they can provide a solution. I just want to order a replacement charger cable.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 16, 2021)

Lets see if 

 Inkbirdbbq
 sees this thread and can help you out. I exchanged PM's with her last week.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 17, 2021)

the 6x is not a standard usb, its rounded on all 4 corners  sort of a smashed oval if that makes sense


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi there,
The IBT-6XS uses "Type  C" charger cable. You can go to the mall and buy one. If you want us to send you one, we should send it to you from China, you don't need to pay for the charger cable, but you will pay for the shipping. It will more expensive than the charger cable lol. If you want us to send you one, please PM me. I will help.

Thanks!

Miya


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 17, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi there,
> The IBT-6XS uses "Type  C" charger cable. You can go to the mall and buy one. If you want us to send you one, we should send it to you from China, you don't need to pay for the charger cable, but you will pay for the shipping. It will more expensive than the charger cable lol. If you want us to send you one, please PM me. I will help.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


My cell phone uses the type c cable and can be found in most gas stations around here. Shouldn't be hard for him to find for around 5 bucks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 17, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> My cell phone uses the type c cable and can be found in most has stations around here. Shouldn't be hard for him to find for around 5 bucks


Thank you!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 17, 2021)

Amazon has a 3-pak of 6-foot Type C cables on sale right now for $5.94.


----------



## callmez (Jan 17, 2021)

Somehow I lost my cable for the 6X and it's not turned up all week. Today, as the Inkbird was running low on charge, I went digging through the drawer of cables and connectors and _voila_ -- in the bottom I found a little mini-USB to USB-C connector. Coupled to a standard mini-USB cable, that did the trick.

Now I've gotta figure out how to repair the probe with the plug I melted. Lesson learned, don't get the plugs too close to your smoker on a hot smoke!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2021)

callmez said:


> Somehow I lost my cable for the 6X and it's not turned up all week. Today, as the Inkbird was running low on charge, I went digging through the drawer of cables and connectors and _voila_ -- in the bottom I found a little mini-USB to USB-C connector. Coupled to a standard mini-USB cable, that did the trick.
> 
> Now I've gotta figure out how to repair the probe with the plug I melted. Lesson learned, don't get the plugs too close to your smoker on a hot smoke!



Probes are something I expect to get damaged overtime.  Im now sure if it’s just me or everyone but 
I just look at them as if they are gonna go bad at some point.


----------



## dwdunlap (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you for identifying the right charge cable is a "C" type. I've ordered one from Amazon and should be able to confirm Tuesday. 

Not impressed however with Inkbird's lack of response to my requests six time over two months.


----------



## dwdunlap (Jan 23, 2021)

dwdunlap said:


> Thank you for identifying the right charge cable is a "C" type. I've ordered one from Amazon and should be able to confirm Tuesday.
> 
> Not impressed however with Inkbird's lack of response to my requests six time over two months.


----------



## dwdunlap (Jan 23, 2021)

Amazon lost my order for the USB-C cable but obtained another which charges just fine!!
To date, still no response from  InkBird "support."  Two months and not answering the phone leaves me to wonder if they are indeed... still in business.


----------



## callmez (Jan 23, 2021)

Glad to hear the cable worked out for you, in any case. It occurred to me that I could have misidentified the cable and led you astray... that would have been bad!


----------



## wild west (Jan 23, 2021)

dwdunlap said:


> Amazon lost my order for the USB-C cable but obtained another which charges just fine!!
> To date, still no response from  InkBird "support."  Two months and not answering the phone leaves me to wonder if they are indeed... still in business.


It looks like they were addressing your issue in post #9. Did you try to pm them.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 23, 2021)

Bingo your question was answered by them in this thread so don't see the point.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 25, 2021)

dwdunlap said:


> Thank you for identifying the right charge cable is a "C" type. I've ordered one from Amazon and should be able to confirm Tuesday.
> 
> Not impressed however with Inkbird's lack of response to my requests six time over two months.


Hello, I will take this up with the company. 
Thank you for your ongoing support.

Miya


----------



## forktender (Jan 25, 2021)

dwdunlap said:


> Amazon lost my order for the USB-C cable but obtained another which charges just fine!!
> To date, still no response from  InkBird "support."  Two months and not answering the phone leaves me to wonder if they are indeed... still in business.


Do you speak Chinese by chance? If not the phone call would be useless. 
Please record it if they ever call you back.


----------

